# Basement insulation



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

Those illustrations show a good way of doing it.
Another option is to call in a spray foam insulating contractor and have that area spray foamed. This is what I did on our old home and it really helped seal things up.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Dow froth pack. DIY spray foam they have two size kits. Fast and easy and Best at sealing. Stuff is good.


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

storman said:


> Dow froth pack. DIY spray foam they have two size kits. Fast and easy and Best at sealing. Stuff is good.


Just make sure to wear a respirator if you are going to go the diy route with froth pak.


----------



## buckhunter1931 (Nov 19, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I used 2" insulation and it doesn't cut easily. After some searching I found out if you sharpen one side of a 6" drywall knife it'll work You can use all of a sheet up by piecing it together and caulking.


Harbor Tool has an electric hot knife that cuts foam board like butter, if I renember right it's only like $20


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

How does that Froth Pak work? Do you need an air compressor to use it?


----------



## fishindad (Mar 11, 2009)

Gentlemen,

An update on this project. Got some 2" foam insulation from Lowe's and was able to finish the "easy" half of the basement. *Thank you for all the helpful tips and advice, especially FREEPOP!! *The nastiest part was removing al the old fiberglass insulation that was stuffed up there for who knows how long. I made sure to wear goggles, mask and gloves knowing there'd be mouse poop and who knows what else inside, which there was  I used an adhesive compatible with styrofoam to secure the pieces in place and all seems great except - what should I use to caulk/seal the gaps around the edges?? I don't need brand names but do I use a 100% silicone outdoor caulk? Or is there something I should stay away from? I am assuming I want something that bonds to concrete/wood and doesn't degrade the foam, correct? 

Also, is it OK to use Great Stuff around the larger gaps and spaces, or will that some how ruin the foam insulation? I don't really care what the final job looks like since the remaining part of the basement is hidden by a dropped ceiling (not looking forward to that half of the job). I'm hoping to finish this by the time I go back to work on the 4th. With enough down time to watch football on NYD of course.

Time to crack a couple cold of ones before dinner!


----------



## fishindad (Mar 11, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> For caulking, I just used silicone and for the bigger spots I used Great Stuff. Seems to have worked well
> 
> FYI, I custom fit each floor joist as they were far from consistent.


Mine were pretty close to the same but I also had to custom measure and cut each one to fit. And used some colorful language to get them to fit, lol. I'll use the Great Stuff in the larger spaces and gaps and the caulk all the edges after that sets, probably tomorrow morning. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

dachief said:


> How does that Froth Pak work? Do you need an air compressor to use it?




No the kit comes with two pressurized tanks hoses and spray nozzles. They make different size kits depending on how many board feet you need. I've used the kits for a few jobs and I really like them.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had pieces of insulation jammed in the rim joist area but took it all out and spray foamed them all. What a difference this made. Wouldn't do anything but spray foam


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> Had pieces of insulation jammed in the rim joist area but took it all out and spray foamed them all. What a difference this made. Wouldn't do anything but spray foam


You do it yourself or have it done?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

hawgeye said:


> You do it yourself or have it done?


Did it myself. Froth pak from menards


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> Did it myself. Froth pak from menards


I might have to give it a try, thanks.


----------

